

The Browser Operating System - rickharrison
http://ejohn.org/blog/the-browser-operating-system/

======
ComputerGuru
Microsoft Research does some really exciting stuff. Most of what they do is
real hackers' material, the sort of stuff you'd expect from a guy in his mom's
basement or Ph.D's theses.

They have some really interesting prototypes and proof-of-concept software out
that can be downloaded from <http://research.microsoft.com/en-us/>

It's a shame that most of their research (stuff like Singularity and this IE-
OS project) never see the light of day, but some of the stuff you _can_ DL is
really nifty... and rather unheard of.

~~~
snprbob86
The Singularity source code is available at
<http://www.codeplex.com/singularity>

Don't be so sure that MSR stuff doesn't ever see the light of day... or hasn't
already in one form or another...

(oooo insider speaks in cryptic tone.... cue Twilight Zone music)

------
jwb119
the actual paper is here:
<http://research.microsoft.com/pubs/79655/gazelle.pdf>

------
windsurfer
No.

